# Headers Questions



## mthilen (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a few questions regarding headers installation. I'm planning to get these headers: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBX-EXHAUST...es&hash=item5adfdda8a3&vxp=mtr#ht_2870wt_1378 

My main question is, do I need to do any welding or can I do this myself? I'm pretty handy and have installed most of what I've done to my car so if it's nothing insanely difficult I'm pretty sure I can do it myself. Also, I've read that I need a custom mid pipe, and sorry if this is a stupid question but where does the mid pipe go? In between the headers and test pipe or between test pipe and cat back? Also, what kind of tools will I need for the install? 

I tried to search but couldn't really find much. 

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

First recommendation is don't get those.


----------



## Somewhiteguy (Mar 14, 2012)

I second this. I looked into these and found out they are to much of a hassle. Nothing but bad things about those headers. I wish exhaust manifolds weren't $1100 for a good manifold.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

The mid pipe is where your test pipe would normally go. The issue is that that header is longer than the stock one so you can't use any existing mid pipes. If you take it to an exhaust shop im sure they can make something for you to connect the header up to your cat back for 100-200 bucks.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I have had them on my car for the last 15k I do not have any complaints only a pain on the install.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

the gains in power are probably not going to be there either. I heard the stock ones flow pretty well.


----------



## mthilen (Nov 28, 2011)

The feelings seem to be pretty mixed about those headers. The main reason I was going to get them is because I bought the C2 motorsports RACE tune for my car at SOWO, they didn't say I needed high flow headers but when I checked on their website it said that it was optimized for use with headers. This left me wondering if I'll be fine with just a test pipe or if the car won't run well because it won't have high performance headers. Any thoughts on this? And if I were installing the aftermarket test pipe at the same time as the headers would I still need the custom mid-pipe?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

mthilen said:


> The feelings seem to be pretty mixed about those headers. The main reason I was going to get them is because I bought the C2 motorsports RACE tune for my car at SOWO, they didn't say I needed high flow headers but when I checked on their website it said that it was optimized for use with headers. This left me wondering if I'll be fine with just a test pipe or if the car won't run well because it won't have high performance headers. Any thoughts on this? And if I were installing the aftermarket test pipe at the same time as the headers would I still need the custom mid-pipe?


 You might have a small gain from the headers with that tune, but I would say it isnt nessesary. I have also heard that some people needed to go over some of the welds, that it wasnt sealed in all places... on the ones they got. Also the mid pipe is the same thing as your test pipe. You will need to modify either the stock mid pipe or the aftermarket test pipe.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

The custom mid pipe will be your biggest hassle. Unless you know someone selling a Eurojet test pipe like I did. Like I have said in another thread the sound alone is worth $250. And to me I feel like it has a better feel with the headers. But who knows until I get on a dyno. 

The welds on mine were "decent". I didn't have to touch them up.


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

here is someone selling the eurojet headers and test pipe. I have the eurojet headers and have no complaints, but the install was a pita. what i noticed when I installed mine is that no one ever said anything abt removing the SAI hard line. Trying to get the heat shield out with that on resulted in a hack saw and bending the crap out of it to get it out 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5617071-FS-2.5-Eurojet-Header-amp-Test-Pipe-PA


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBX-HEADER-...es&hash=item5ad3ebe883&vxp=mtr#ht_1295wt_1139 

i think this is the old design, but u can get this one for 250, and the other newer style from them for another 250...youll have a half way decent header, with the mid pipe u need for way less than anywhere else...$500 u cant go wrong


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

wetheitalians said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBX-HEADER-...es&hash=item5ad3ebe883&vxp=mtr#ht_1295wt_1139
> with the mid pipe u need for way less than anywhere else...$500 u cant go wrong


 Header designs are not all equal and some actually help you lose power. Some people with even the EJs saw a power loss. What about just a high-flow cat or cat delete with the testpipe? That or get the proven Evolution headers.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

sagerabbit said:


> Header designs are not all equal and some actually help you lose power. Some people with even the EJs saw a power loss. What about just a high-flow cat or cat delete with the testpipe? That or get the proven Evolution headers.


 I can't speak for others but with mine I could feel the difference in pull my car has, with the Eurojet header/hi flow, I should add. I have never dyno'd my car though. The butt dyno is all I've gone by. It would be interesting to see a dyno of before/after headers of a car that has an intake mani and is tuned for it.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

sagerabbit said:


> get the proven Evolution headers.


 this


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

spdfrek said:


> this


 beautiful, but not $1k worth of power gains.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

redrbt2.5 said:


> beautiful, but not $1k worth of power gains.


 it does looks awesome. but what are the power gains? if i remember looking at their old dyno it was something like around +8whp at the peak. and +5wtq


----------



## mthilen (Nov 28, 2011)

sagerabbit said:


> Header designs are not all equal and some actually help you lose power. Some people with even the EJs saw a power loss. What about just a high-flow cat or cat delete with the testpipe? That or get the proven Evolution headers.


 So the evolution headers fit right on the 2.5 or is modification required? Where can I buy those?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

mthilen said:


> So the evolution headers fit right on the 2.5 or is modification required? Where can I buy those?


 http://www.ngpracing.com/store/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=3318 

For the price they want you would be better off just buying an SRI. :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I think there was an evo tuning header for sale in the classifieds, not 100% though, would have to search. :laugh:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Found it. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...eader-for-2.5-motor-for-sale&highlight=header


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> For the price they want you would be better off just buying an SRI. :thumbup:


 yeah this is a good point:thumbup: 



lessthanalex said:


> Found it.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...eader-for-2.5-motor-for-sale&highlight=header


 oh damn i think i migh have to make an offer if this comes down to the right price.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have had my OBX headers on for about 2K or so miles thus far, custom mid pipe. 

Nope, no issues with my welds whatsoever, and compared to my buddy's EuroJet headers, the design is the exact same, he just has heavier and higher quality metal. 

So, those of you outright just 'hating' on OBX headers are doing so out of little knowledge and seemingly ignorance -- unless you can quite someone who has legitimately documented 'issues' via a previous thread. 

:facepalm:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> I have had my OBX headers on for about 2K or so miles thus far, custom mid pipe.
> 
> Nope, no issues with my welds whatsoever, and compared to my buddy's EuroJet headers, the design is the exact same, he just has heavier and higher quality metal.
> 
> ...


 Personally, I hate on the OBX headers because they are a blatant rip off of the EJ ones but at a lower quality and are not a completed solution (missing midpipe). I'm not gonna hate on anyone for buying them but I am a true believer in supporting a company that supports the community, something the old boys from EJ definitely did.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Personally, I hate on the OBX headers because they are a blatant rip off of the EJ ones but at a lower quality and are not a completed solution (missing midpipe). I'm not gonna hate on anyone for buying them but I am a true believer in supporting a company that supports the community, something the old boys from EJ definitely did.


 They don't even make/sell them anymore -- they have them listed on their website for $9,999 as a joke because they don't make they are discontinued. 

Thus, people who are looking to buy 'new' and don't wanna sh!t out $1K+ for the Evo ones or have to hunt around for the used EJ headers just buy up the Chinese ones. 

I mean, what it comes down to is they are the exact same but with not as high quality material, but not to the point where it's gonna blow a hole out the side of the piping... 

And if it's a whole 'OMG made in China/Asia' issue, then Rotiforms shouldn't be as scene as they are under that principle, nor should roof racks or half the other sh!t the 'scene' hold glory to.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

redrbt2.5 said:


> beautiful, but not $1k worth of power gains.


 Well put.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> They don't even make/sell them anymore -- they have them listed on their website for $9,999 as a joke because they don't make they are discontinued.
> 
> Thus, people who are looking to buy 'new' and don't wanna sh!t out $1K+ for the Evo ones or have to hunt around for the used EJ headers just buy up the Chinese ones.
> 
> ...


 I hear ya. I'm truly not trying to rag on you or anyone else who buys the OBX ones, I realize that a lot of people would buy the EJ ones if they still could. Two years ago when these were available this would be a totally different ball game. Today, there aren't many options as there are only $1k and OBX headers. In the end, headers are a good thing! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

OBX 4 life :laugh: :beer:


----------



## mthilen (Nov 28, 2011)

Putting the whole OBX vs. Eurojet matter aside  , I have an MK6 jetta, will the evolution headers work on my car even though it's an mk6? From every photo I've seen, that back part of the engine bay looks exactly the same on mk5 & mk6. Also, can I bolt my USP test pipe right onto the evolution headers or do I need a custom mid pipe with those as well?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh man I wish people didn't hate on obx. I want some headers real bad. Didn't nothing leaves stock sell obx that were edited to fit easier?
Someone else needs to produce one that's not 1k.

Why doesn't Blue Water or IN produce something??


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Just spoke to Nothing Leaves Stock and said they no longer fix OBX because they do not increase power and they r a pain to install. They recommended evolution for the only 2.5 header.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

chadone said:


> Oh man I wish people didn't hate on obx. I want some headers real bad. Didn't nothing leaves stock sell obx that were edited to fit easier?
> Someone else needs to produce one that's not 1k.
> 
> Why doesn't Blue Water or IN produce something??


 Im 90% sure IE will be making some. They just need to finish the SRI first. I contacted them about the exhaust cam mapping to make headers and they wouldnt give it and hinted that they would be making some.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

redrbt2.5 said:


> beautiful, but not $1k worth of power gains.


 but paying $500 to lose power is worth it? They make power through the whole power curve not just the top end.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

spdfrek said:


> but paying $500 to lose power is worth it? They make power through the whole power curve not just the top end.


 Truth. The main benefit from a header is smoother and more transitional power across the entire band.

Though I feel $1k+ is only justified with a crazy setup.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

mldouthi said:


> Im 90% sure IE will be making some. They just need to finish the SRI first. I contacted them about the exhaust cam mapping to make headers and they wouldnt give it and hinted that they would be making some.


 I emailed them the other day. And Bluewater...and stasis lol opcorn:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

chadone said:


> I emailed them the other day. And Bluewater...and stasis lol opcorn:


 Haha thats funny, thats who all I asked for the cam map from. Only got a reply from IE.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Still waiting on a response.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> Truth. The main benefit from a header is smoother and more transitional power across the entire band.
> 
> Though I feel $1k+ is only justified with a crazy setup.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 If you are going to spend that much for 8hp, you might as well save up that amount a few more times and go turbo. Real gains for real money. Not this bs "Oh i spent 1k and I can barely tell."

I don't know how many times headers and the loss of power that they create can be discussed until everyone realizes that it does what SimpleStaple says.


----------



## matt_mosh (Oct 8, 2010)

the mk5 rabbit headers DO NOT FIT MK6!!!!! Studs coming from the block on the mk6 2.5 are TOO SHORT


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

matt_mosh said:


> the mk5 rabbit headers DO NOT FIT MK6!!!!! Studs coming from the block on the mk6 2.5 are TOO SHORT












Yep, you are right, I totally Photoshopped this picture to make it look like I have headers...

You don't need to use the studs, because you really shouldn't just re-use them but rather get extended studs, MKV or MKVI, still need them (generally).

I just went with bolts with locking washers. About 2K miles and nothing is loose.



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

matt_mosh said:


> the mk5 rabbit headers DO NOT FIT MK6!!!!! Studs coming from the block on the mk6 2.5 are TOO SHORT


They are too short on the MK5 as well. You need to get longer studs.

Dont have to be from C2, but they sell them here: http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....product_id=22&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=58


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

itskohler said:


> If you are going to spend that much for 8hp, you might as well save up that amount a few more times and go turbo. Real gains for real money. Not this bs "Oh i spent 1k and I can barely tell."
> 
> I don't know how many times headers and the loss of power that they create can be discussed until everyone realizes that it does what SimpleStaple says.



Because everyone expects 'numbers' when they do modifications but don't take into account the powerband. Same thing with the light pulley wheels. Even 'upgrading' your grounds and connectors on the battery -- nobody takes into account making things 'smooth' or 'solidifying' what's already there because there isn't much of 'ZOMG RACEKAR' benefit of 70 WHP or 94 TQ...

:facepalm:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't tell if we are in agreement or not, but I agree with what you are saying. Just said it differently.

My point was people wanna spend a **** tone of money on 8hp, but wont spend twice that for real gains. Just a little backwards to me.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

chadone said:


> Still waiting on a response.


Blue water said doubtful due to the low amount of extra power headers give and that the stock does a good job already. On their rabbit they only saw 4 extra HP with an aftermarket header vs the stock. 

I got a response from Eurojet and they r going to put their headers back out in a few months, and would be around the $400 mark.


----------



## MrRABBIT06 (Mar 2, 2020)

*Obx racing head-ache-er*

Hi my name is Jimmy and I bought the obx racing header for my 2006 rabbit...
(Hi Jimmy)
I've been looking on every site that might have a downpipe that can fit this header to my catbacks and I'm having no luck. I know the sensor bung we'll have to be welded in there, but is there any pipe that we'll connect to the catback correctly without a custom weld job?


----------

